# Other Smartphone Cases Available



## Ruskos (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there other smartphone cases out there that you can sublim like the Iphone3, the razor,the android also phones made by samsung,verizon etc,etc,because I got customers asking if I can do other brands of smartphones.If I can get these other cell phone cases and covers they would have me sublimate there phones for them.If I can get them what companys have them.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Coastal do or are about to do the Samsung Galaxy,I have a sample from them....


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

can you show use a pic? thanks uncletee.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

If you mean me then No I don,t have a Pic of the Galaxy Case


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

could subliflex be used for this? Find a source of blank covers, dye sub the subliflex then attach to the case?

I'm just starting on the iphone cases and already having ppl want other phones (mostly android).


----------



## Ruskos (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sorry what is subiflex? I am new to this also I also have people asking for cases for other phones is there other Blank phone cases out there that you can use for sublimation if there is where can you get them.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

woops, sorry meant sublidecal

it's a sublimatable vinyl decal that is sublimated then applied to the surface of (whatever).


----------



## Jflack (May 21, 2011)

I just contacted Conde today and they are in the process of getting Blackberry and samsung cases


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

yay ! most of the requests i am getting are for android. will have to start asking specific models. i would think the sublidecal would work though. need to find some covers and see what i need to cut them decal. i have some of the decal just need to play with it.


----------

